# Snake is clean



## mitchman (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks homie!


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Kudos!!!*

As always, thanks again for your work on Summit County water ways...

TMCK

Keep The Hairy Side Up....


----------



## miahski2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweet!!! I'm going to try and get on it tonight, around 6 I'm thinking..


----------

